# Every Now and Then, I land a Good One



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

This One is for, Moe, Larry and Curly.....

AWESOME
http://jamsadventures.wordpress.com/2013/07/16/stupid-is-as-stupid-does/

JAM


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

That is too funny!!!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

rwh said:


> That is too funny!!!!


Nah this is Funny the signs are in valid and they (Enforcement can do nothing until they are all replaced.... 

Just got off the Phone with the Head of Enforcement (Mallory) in Raleigh, No Violations can be handed out, until the Signs are corrected.. So have at it Folks the Dredge Islands are open to all. 

What Fools and yes we get to pay for it.. 
JAM


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great read.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

".... now Covered in the Human Not Allowed Signs"....

What an eyesore those things are, they spoil my view as we go over Oregon Inlet, those things are everywhere down below and they seem like they are only 20' apart.

Glad to see I've found JAMs Adventures, I've been going through withdraw.


----------

